# Just My Luck (graffic new pics)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So today i was working on my rc truck when the brand new razor blade slipped and found my thumb..... It did a number on it and i ended up with 6 stiches. I leave friday morning for mexico and i am not alowed to swim not.. This sucks!!

Does anyone know to water proof my thumb so the cut doesnt get wet for to long?? I can still shower so it must be ok for short amounts in the water.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sucks dude. Just stay out of the ocean, keep your hand up pool side with a towel to rest it on, should be okay. It'd look gross, but it'd probably be better to have the bandage off, at least the water will evaporate.

Hope there's good weather man.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks man! I thuoght the salt water from the ocean wuold help clean it a bit... yeah the goss will come off soon or ill get an ugly tan line  . I think it will be safe aslong is it doesnt stay wet for to long...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

rubber glove and a couple elastic bands?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Could you like..duct tape over the gauze a gazillion times and then put on a rubber glove, put a bunch more gauze in to absorb any seeping water, and tape that off another gazillion times and put on another glove and repeat.. i mean i'm sure you'd get some stares from your bulging hand but to go to mexico and not swim? =(


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i think like the dish washing gloves ( thicker rubber) and some ducktape and ill be good!! maybe a few zapstraps lol.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I already gave him instructions lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't want Mexican ocean water in your cut. Depending on where you go they just dump sewage into the ocean like Victoria did. I went to Nuevo Viarta and they did that, Cancun smelt when it was hot, but the ocean appeared clean enough.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah ill be in mazatlan (how ever u spell it).


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if u ask a pharmasist if they have them behind the counter......they r called finger cots.....basically they r like a condom for the finger.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> if u ask a pharmasist if they have them behind the counter......they r called finger cots.....basically they r like a condom for the finger.


Pretty sure London drugs has them on the shelf


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Aren't there waterproof spray-on bandaids? That might work..


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Crazy glue it... bonds to skin instantly... I keep it in my first aid kits...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere that divers use vaseline to keep the water out? 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

well i am back home! I did stay out of the water for the week but after the week was over i cut my stiches and swam like a fish for my last 2 days!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

had to look the day after soo here it is....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that's quite the flap you opened eh? At least with a new blade it's a nice clean cut. The scar shouldn't be bad at all. I put my finger into a bandsaw when I was 17. Still have a good scar from that one. 9 stitches to close.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

silly boy............you shouldn't do that again.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like what my fingers\hand was when I bailed roller blading into a pile of glass.

Good times.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of rc? scaler,crawler,monster,stadium?...is the truck ok


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That's just a flesh wound!










Glad you had a good time in Mexico!


----------

